# Sun Fire V250 - PCI Video Cards ?



## Swedishiron (Jan 7, 2013)

I am considering purchasing a Sun Fire V250 and wonder if anyone can steer to me to PCI video cards other then SUN branded ones that are compatible and supported by FreeBSD ?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Starting with 7.2-RELEASE, sparc64 systems based on Sun UltraSPARC III and beyond are also supported by FreeBSD, which includes the following known working systems:


> Sun Blade 1000
> Sun Blade 1500
> Sun Blade 2000
> Sun Blade 2500
> ...



More...


----------



## throAU (Jan 7, 2013)

^^ Sure, but the OP asked about video card support for NON-SUN video cards in that machine...


----------



## Swedishiron (Jan 7, 2013)

I know that FreeBSD is compatible the Sun Fire V250; my concern in PCI video card compatibility. Would I be able to buy ANY PCI card that is slot compatible and supported by FreeBSD and use it ? I am trying to avoid dependency on Sun branded PCI cards. The V250 is a headless server by default but Sun branded PCI Video Cards/Frame Buffers were available as add-on.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks @throAU! I found only support Sun graphic cards. 

Sun Fire V250 Server - component list graphics:


> X3769A # 375-3126 # XVR-100 Graphics Accelerator (32MB)
> X3770A # 375-3181 # XVR-100 Graphics Accelerator (64MB)
> X3780A # 375-3153 # XVR-600 Graphics Accelerator
> X7296A # 375-3290 # XVR-100 Graphics Accelerator (64MB), RoHS:Y



Check price here.



> # ifb(4), a driver for Sun Expert3D, Expert3D-Lite, XVR-500, XVR-600 and XVR-1200 framebuffers (accelerated).
> # wildcatfb(4), an X driver for Sun Expert3D, Expert3D-Lite, XVR-500, XVR-600 and XVR-1200 framebuffers (unaccelerated).



OpenBSD supports drivers, for more information check here.

IIRC the XVR-100 is basically an ATI Radeon 7000 Mac Edition, see radeon(4x). Probably someone tested it  and reported results.


----------

